# Return to the Amazon



## davecalk (Dec 17, 2008)

Just watched an interesting program on the Amazon. Jean-Michel Cousteau: Ocean Adventures: Return to the Amazon.

It was about developing and managing sustainable practices that will allow the responsible use the resources of the Amazon. How they are promoting ways that will allow local populations to use the land in ways that will promote conservation while enabling the populations to survive.

It will be rebroadcast around here on Thursday.


----------

